# Englander Low Fuel Feed/Low Burn Air Philosophy?



## Garry P (Dec 11, 2008)

I have an Englander 25PDVC that I bought used (it is a 2003 model) and absolutely love it. However I have trouble keeping it burning on low settings. With the settings that were on the LFF & LBA when I bought it, I could hardly keep it running on setting two, and it would not stay lit at all on setting 1. I have since resolved that but have to keep my LFF set at 7 and LBA set at 6 to maintain a decent flame. Anything lower and it doesn't get enough pellets to stay lit.

So my mental debate is....At what point am I turning up the LFF level so much that I am just equalling the next highest heat setting on the control board anyway. Right now, with the settings I have, there isn't a great deal of difference between having the heat set on 2 or turning it up to 3. My assumtion is that it is because I have the LFF turned up so high. Is that right, or am I just nuts?


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've often wondered this same thing.  Maybe Mike Holton can chime in with his expertise.  A chart with the duration for the upper auger run time would be wonderful.  for example, setting 3 auger runs for .5 seconds every 15 seconds, setting 4 auger runs for .7 seconds every 15 seconds.  I would love to know what the actual run time differences are for heat setting 1.1 thru 1.9, and 2.1 thru 2.9.  

I would imagine something like setting 1.9 (heat setting 1, LFF 9) must have an equivilant feed rate to heat setting 3 or so. The advantage to running on 1.7 thru 1.9, or 2.7 thru 2.9 is that you can still control the combustion air.


----------



## edisoncomputers (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a CB240 (at least that's what the tag on the back of the unit says).  This unit was purchased new in early 2008, and installed in my basement with 3" B vent roughly 20' up with a T and two 90's (I know that's not the correct flue pipe) through the old chimney.

We were never able to get a good flame (always lazy and sooty) on it until I replaced the last 2 sections of 3" with 4" pipe (finding a 3" to 4" copuler was a challange).  That made a huge difference for about 2 weeks.  Then the flame became lazy and sooty again and the burn pot would be full of clinkers to the top after about 12 hours of run time.

Next I added an additional 5' section of 4" B Vent to the top of the works (now I have about 7' of pipe sticking out of the chimney, which looks idiotic) but I now have the best flame I've had yet.  I was actually able to turn the Low Air down to 5 (maybe lower as I get some run time on it), and the Low Fuel to 2.  I'm sure fine tuning will needed, but the stove is finally usable.

I didn't really need the 4" pipe according to the manual (it was right on the border), but apparently I not only needed the 4" pipe for 1/2 the run, but had to add an additional 5' to the stack to get the necessary draft!


----------



## packerfan (Dec 19, 2009)

Orange Crush CJ-7 said:
			
		

> I've often wondered this same thing.  Maybe Mike Holton can chime in with his expertise.  A chart with the duration for the upper auger run time would be wonderful.  for example, setting 3 auger runs for .5 seconds every 15 seconds, setting 4 auger runs for .7 seconds every 15 seconds.  I would love to know what the actual run time differences are for heat setting 1.1 thru 1.9, and 2.1 thru 2.9.
> 
> I would imagine something like setting 1.9 (heat setting 1, LFF 9) must have an equivilant feed rate to heat setting 3 or so. The advantage to running on 1.7 thru 1.9, or 2.7 thru 2.9 is that you can still control the combustion air.




I think the chart is a great idea. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Excell (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like to know what the combustion blower button actually does . I assume it is changing the blower speed but I can not hear any difference . I don't see any damper in the parts diagram .So speed can be the only difference .


----------



## HD41 (Dec 19, 2009)

GarryP said:
			
		

> I have an Englander 25PDVC that I bought used (it is a 2003 model) and absolutely love it. However I have trouble keeping it burning on low settings. With the settings that were on the LFF & LBA when I bought it, I could hardly keep it running on setting two, and it would not stay lit at all on setting 1. I have since resolved that but have to keep my LFF set at 7 and LBA set at 6 to maintain a decent flame. Anything lower and it doesn't get enough pellets to stay lit.
> 
> So my mental debate is....At what point am I turning up the LFF level so much that I am just equalling the next highest heat setting on the control board anyway. Right now, with the settings I have, there isn't a great deal of difference between having the heat set on 2 or turning it up to 3. My assumtion is that it is because I have the LFF turned up so high. Is that right, or am I just nuts?



As I under stand it the three lower buttons have a default setting (starting point) for low burn. I have found some pellets burn hotter and/or feed faster depending on size and quality and I adjust accordingly. If you are burning hot on lowest settings and going through too many pellets you lower the LFA and LFF, if the flame is burning too low and or going out you must raise the settings.  Once  a satisfactory low burn obtained, I would merely adjust heat to suit with the top buttons and only be concerned about whether I am getting a clean burn on the higher settings. As mentioned in another post the feed also can be adjusted with the slide plate in the bottom of the hopper. Of course if you change the slide plate position the LFA and LFF would probably have to be reset. Settings are a trial and error thing. You may want to contact Englander for the default settings for your particular stove.


----------

